# Help a brotha out



## PooPooPeePee (Aug 11, 2011)

i am currently riding a 21" trek 3500. its not cutting it. im breaking componets, bending rims, yada yada yada.

ready to spend about a grand on an upgrade being that i ride about 4 times a week now. 
im 6'3.5" tall and right under 200lbs. on the weekends i take my bike to the local trails but during the week i ride our homemade jump course ( posted two pics of a pallet jump ).

so i have been doing research for months. i want a 1x8 or so. went to a local shop to buy a kona stuff but they called to order and kona said they only had small sizes left and i could order just the frame. 

lately i have been looking at the kona five-o. can't find weight on just the frame. i know alot of complete bikes they are seling around around 35 lbs. way to heavy. i found a new 20" five-0 frame for 200 bucks. and i just bought a dj1 fork for 200 bucks brand new. i figure with another 800-1000 dollars i could have a complete bike around 30lbs or right under.

i don't know what to do. 
any help at all is appreciated. 

thanks for your time!


----------



## PooPooPeePee (Aug 11, 2011)

btw. yes i have searched through all the forums for related topics. never found anything that could get my where i need to be. 
again any help is appretiated.


----------



## Kyle2834 (May 4, 2007)

I love your name.


----------



## PooPooPeePee (Aug 11, 2011)

wow, not a single help reply? 

if anyone wants to help, im looking at the SUNN SEASONS "AM" S1 or S2 frame.

the xl size looks perfect. geo is on chainreactioncycles.

again, any help is great


----------



## briantortilla (Jun 18, 2009)

PooPooPeePeeCaaCaaDooDoo said:


> wow, not a single help reply?
> 
> if anyone wants to help, im looking at the SUNN SEASONS "AM" S1 or S2 frame.
> 
> ...


That is not a DJ frame. The "AM" stands for all mountain. Get a real DJ frame and be done with it. You will be much happier in the long run. If you get an XL in that frame, the seat tube will be way too long and you wont have enough stand over height. The frames in the pictures are probably mediums or smalls.


----------



## cmc4130 (Jan 30, 2008)

PooPooPeePeeCaaCaaDooDoo said:


> i am currently riding a 21" trek 3500. its not cutting it. im breaking componets, bending rims, yada yada yada.
> 
> ready to spend about a grand on an upgrade being that i ride about 4 times a week now.
> im 6'3.5" tall and right under 200lbs. on the weekends i take my bike to the local trails but during the week i ride our homemade jump course ( posted two pics of a pallet jump ).
> ...


the Rocky Mountain Flow DJ is a complete dirt jumper that has a long frame, although it is a singlespeed.

there is also a Kona Shonky Long frame on Amazon.com for only $128 right now.

30-35 pounds is not a big deal. especially for you at your size and height. a lot of the weight of an mtb comes from the fork. you bought a 6.5 pound dirt jumper fork versus a 3 pound xc fork. so there's part of your weight issue right there. plus if you're breaking parts, then don't worry about the weight.

Rocky Mountain DJ Flow









For 1X9 gears . . .you could look at bikes like the Giant STP1










or an older Specialized P2....


----------



## PooPooPeePee (Aug 11, 2011)

cmc4130 said:


> the Rocky Mountain Flow DJ is a complete dirt jumper that has a long frame, although it is a singlespeed.
> 
> there is also a Kona Shonky Long frame on Amazon.com for only $128 right now.
> 
> ...


thanks for the detailed response 
yes, the picture of the AM sunn frame is deciving. the sunn "tzar" however is exactly what i want. i can't spend 2000 on a bike though. 
i tried to order a kona "stuff" in a 17 inch frame. kona is out till 2012 bikes com out. i am going to look at the kona steely. classified as a dj/trail. geometry seems okay. at my height, the 18" would feel like a true dj for a 5'10" person. i just wonder how it would handle on trails. i would be scared to get the 20" and have it be too large even though the geometry is much better. i think i would have enough standover though. i could always cut the seat tube an inch so i could slam the seat down more.
the giant stp looks pretty damn nice. however it seems a little over priced. maybe if they cut me a deal on a 2011 bike.
again, thanks for the response.


----------



## Jason B (Aug 15, 2008)

Yo PooPoo, 18" seat post is tall as all get out for a jumper.


----------



## DH.FR.0ne (Jul 17, 2010)

You looked at the Kona Shred? Would go well with the DJs.
Or for low travel FS a Mongoose Nugget? They're awesome for dirt jumps and 4X but also handle AM/ enduro trail riding well.


----------



## cmc4130 (Jan 30, 2008)

PooPooPeePeeCaaCaaDooDoo said:


> . . .. geometry seems okay. at my height, the 18" would feel like a true dj for a 5'10" person.
> . . .


i don't know dude..... i see what you mean... but i guess "true dirt jumpers" are really coming from a different, more BMX, mentality. the seat tube height is always low, whether the bike is a Small, Medium, or Long.....

Phil Sundbaum is taller and probably heavier than you.... and he's riding a regular size Medium DJ bike:
Seattle, WA - Phil Sundbaum - YouTube

there have been a lot of threads about what bike can be both an xc-trail but also hit jumps.... just search for "chameleon" and you'll find those threads ...like this one:
http://forums.mtbr.com/urban-dj-park/what-some-dj-bikes-would-make-decent-xc-bikes-681469.html

and BTW.... if you upgrade your bike... you bettah upgrade those pallet jumps !! heh heh. ..... :skep:


----------



## PooPooPeePee (Aug 11, 2011)

I think im going to order a kona five-0 frame. did a build list and came up with everything from the frame down to the cables and chain is going to cost me 1300 give or take 100 bucks. and it should weigh in at 29 lbs. give or take.5 lbs.


----------



## cmc4130 (Jan 30, 2008)

PooPooPeePeeCaaCaaDooDoo said:


> I think im going to order a kona five-0 frame. did a build list and came up with everything from the frame down to the cables and chain is going to cost me 1300 give or take 100 bucks. and it should weigh in at 29 lbs. give or take.5 lbs.


.

PRICE DROP-MINT 2009 KONA FIVE-O

_PRICE DROP-MINT 2009 KONA FIVE-O - $650 (FT. MCMURRAY)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Date: 2011-08-14, 1:26PM MDT
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?] 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Selling my mint condition 2009 Kona Five-O. I bought it brand new 3 months ago for $1100 and have ridden it only a dozen times. It's all stock, size 16", go to this site for specs: BikePedia - 2009 Kona Five-O Complete Bicycle. _


----------



## PooPooPeePee (Aug 11, 2011)

cmc4130 said:


> .
> 
> PRICE DROP-MINT 2009 KONA FIVE-O
> 
> ...


YES, buts its size 16
i need 18 at the very smallest.


----------



## cmc4130 (Jan 30, 2008)

PooPooPeePeeCaaCaaDooDoo said:


> YES, buts its size 16
> i need 18 at the very smallest.


i was just pointing out that you can get a barely used complete for half of what you're planning to spend.

plus you bought a DJ1 fork, which are 100mm or 80mm travel..... and you're talking about buying a frame that would use a 140mm travel fork??

Kona Five-O - Pinkbike.com


----------



## PooPooPeePee (Aug 11, 2011)

cmc4130 said:


> i was just pointing out that you can get a barely used complete for half of what you're planning to spend.
> 
> plus you bought a DJ1 fork, which are 100mm or 80mm travel..... and you're talking about buying a frame that would use a 140mm travel fork??
> 
> Kona Five-O - Pinkbike.com


i see your point about used. but i can't find anything used around here. its louisiana. its all flat. nothing but road bikes and XC bikes.

what do you mean about the five-0 needing a 140mm fork? a friend of mine down the street is installing a dj1 on his jamis komodo, which is pretty close to the same geomotry. 
is there something we are missing?


----------



## cmc4130 (Jan 30, 2008)

PooPooPeePeeCaaCaaDooDoo said:


> i see your point about used. but i can't find anything used around here. its louisiana. its all flat. nothing but road bikes and XC bikes.
> 
> what do you mean about the five-0 needing a 140mm fork? a friend of mine down the street is installing a dj1 on his jamis komodo, which is pretty close to the same geomotry.
> is there something we are missing?


i'm just looking at the website Kona Five-O - Pinkbike.com and it looks like it normally comes with a 140mm fork. so if the bottom bracket is height is at 309mm (12.1") and you run a lower fork, you're tilting the bike down and forward. i'm not gonna say that "matters" that much (after all, dirt jumper guys sometimes run forks as low as 60mm).... it was just that it was unclear from your first post whether you wanted to build a Dirt Jumper with 1X9..... or build an All-Mountain bike.


----------



## ColorVoyeur (Jun 13, 2009)

Fork travel isn't what you should be concerned about. The measurement that matters with fork/frame compatibility is the axle to crown height of the fork.


----------



## PooPooPeePee (Aug 11, 2011)

ColorVoyeur said:


> Fork travel isn't what you should be concerned about. The measurement that matters with fork/frame compatibility is the axle to crown height of the fork.


i see what you guys are saying. i did not even think about how running an 80-100mm fork would affect the geometry.
but yes, i guess the bike im looking to build would be a freeride/all mountain? i mean we arnt doing insane 12' drops or anything. we are doing some jumping. some have some hard flat drops sometimes but i think the specs i building can handle it. as i said also, i want to be able to pop up the seat and hit the local 10 mile long trail too.

so should i reconsider my frame? what i origianlly wnated to buy was the Sunn Tzar bike off of chainreaction. the only one they have left was a short though. and its also 1800 dollars.

is the five 0 a poor choice if im going to run that dj1 and a 1x9 set up?


----------



## cmc4130 (Jan 30, 2008)

ColorVoyeur said:


> Fork travel isn't what you should be concerned about. The measurement that matters with fork/frame compatibility is the axle to crown height of the fork.


That is true. But they do correlate pretty close. I have a 458 a-c 80mm travel fork and I have a 478 a-c 100mm travel fork. etc....


----------



## ColorVoyeur (Jun 13, 2009)

cmc4130 said:


> That is true. But they do correlate pretty close. I have a 458 a-c 80mm travel fork and I have a 478 a-c 100mm travel fork. etc....


True.


----------

